# kitten scooting his butt across floor--Help!!



## Bailey x3 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have noticted about every 3 weeks to a month where Bailey scoots his butt on the bathroom floor after he uses the litterbox. :roll: I have to track him down where ever he is in the house and clean the poop off his butt. Is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening?!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, even my girls do that when they get a piece of dookie stuck to their butt, which isn't often, thank goodness! 

I'm sure the sight of me chasing a kitty who's trying to run as fast as she can away from me while dragging her butt on the rug is something they laugh about while I'm at work.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

From what I understand, I think this could be a fiber problem? If the cat doesn't have enough fiber in their diet it is more difficult for them to fully evacuate their bowels. Another indication of a problem, is cats who have diarrhea (_similar to a lack of fiber_) and cats who have anal gland problems, will do the butt-scoot.
A vet exam could identify a problem with anal glands and if they need to be manually expressed. You could bring the cat in periodically for the vet or a groomer to do it...or they can teach you how to do it yourself.
Best of luck,
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## Bailey x3 (Apr 17, 2009)

Im thinking maybe its because im not giving wet food on a daily basis, or a few times a week.


----------



## Bailey x3 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have him on purina kitten chow and it has 4.00% of fiber in it..


----------



## Bailey x3 (Apr 17, 2009)

marie73 said:


> haha.. I guess they just love to make a mess for us to clean :roll:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Are you cleaning up diarrhea or is it solid and just stuck? If it's diarrhea, you need to look at his diet...Cat Chow is a pretty poor quality food with possible allergens that can cause diarrhea. Since I don't have any background on Bailey, there are other possibilities for diarrhea (like parasites), but the food jumps out with the info you provided.

If it's solid but just stuck...is Bailey the cat in your avatar or one of the kittens in your signature? If he's one of the kittens, it looks like they're long haired....might need a potty patch...a shaved area around the butt to provide clearance for the poop.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My sister's kitten, Keanu, would always butt-scoot after going poop. He had worms, and the runs and always had stuff stuck to his butt. I would supervise him and wipe his butt after he went, be he'd scoot anyways, even when it was all clean. 

Maybe he had an itch? I don't know. He stopped doing it when his poop improved with his new diet.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

well i don't know for sure but i weaned some kittens with Purina kitten chow and they all ended up with really hard poo and one kitten ended up with a prolapsed anus that had to be surgically put back in. that was the dry stuff some pumpkin helped the other kittens.


----------



## Bailey x3 (Apr 17, 2009)

doodlebug- luckly its soild. I plan on switching his food when this bag is halfway done so I can slowly switch him over to the new food.
btw-Bailey is the one in my avatar... :mrgreen: 

anyone have any good kitten food to recommend that doesn't cost a whole lot. Im a first time kitten owner and I have no clue whats good and bad in the ingredients..


thanks for everyones input, I appreciate it..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Other members are much more knowledgeable about cat foods and their ingredients, but I would just like to comment that feeding a better quality cat food (_better than what you can buy in the grocery stores_) is more beneficial to your cat in the long run. Think of common grocery store cat food as being the "Fast Food of the Cat World", an equivalent to McDonalds or Burger King. Yes, tasty, but not good for us if we eat it as our main diet, and like children...can have a tantrum if they don't get their happy meal and have to eat 'real food'. I feel it is better to feed them 'real food' and reserve the grocery store "_Kitty Crack_" for a treat, which is how I feel fast food places should be utilized.

First, they really don't need to eat as much of the premium food (_vs grocery store food_) to get the necessary nutrition. 
Second, better food can translate into a healthier cat who does not require many vet trips for health issues.
Finally, with only a few cats, the cost of the food really isn't going to be all that expensive. 

I am feeding 9 cats right now, and I've had as many as a dozen. I think I spent about $90/month when I had the dozen and with nine I am spending about $60. It appears to work out to $20 per 3 cats so only one cat would be about $7 a month. I find that affordable, and as long as you aren't financially forced to eat baloney and ramen noodles, I think feeding a small number of cats quality food is do-able.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Heidi, $7 a month for one cat? I figured out that I'm spending more like $40 a month between wet food (59 cents a day) and $19 for a bag of Wellness dry to supplement....not to mention Greenies.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: Well, I posted at 3am and my math could be off! Lemme grab my calculator...


Right now, they are eating between 1 to 1.5 bags of Innova dry. $30/bag. So, $30 to $45/mo. (I'll split and say $40)
I buy a 48 box of Friskies canned at Sams for about $16? and then 3 additional flavors at the grocery store, another $10. I seperate and stack all flavors and re-stack with the cat food flavors seperated. This gives me 12 7-can stacks, one can/day and will last for 12 weeks. $26/4 = $6.5/mo.
I buy several large cans of Innova and Evo, taking a scoop from each can to mix with one can of Friskies and some water. Each large can, costing about a $1, will last about a week, a little longer. I'll say $14 for the month.

$40.00
$..6.50
$14.00
*$60.50*

Well, it looks like I'm about right with my calculations. $60/9 = $6.70 ...so around $7.00 per cat.


----------

